# small speaker advise needed, limited space



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

My wife told me to clean out the DefTech B2000's and find something that doesn't dominate the room (size wise). I want good sound and willing to pay for it (within reason). Music 60%, Video 40%. Told wife I'll need a sub, center and surround. Power will come from Anthem MCA50, preamp Anthem AVM50 (Sonny's old stuff). Room size 18x20x18. Music taste varies: Rush, Genesis, S-Dan, Clapton, C-Botti, Rippingtons... Am I asking too much of these small speakers to fill a room with really good sound supported by a very good sub? Any advice is welcome. Thank you!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome to the forum :wave: :wave: :wave:

I think it will be hard to get the same response :yes: ... How small you want/need the speakers??? ... What is your budget??? ... Is there any way you can convince your wife to keep your current speakers??? ... :scratchhead:

Sometime with a little persuation (new diamond ring, clothes, car, a trip, etc. :whistling: ... works fine :bigsmile


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

High Sam... hope all is going well.

I suspect there is no budget constraints... since you own the bank. :bigsmile:

I would consider strongly the new SVS MTS line or the Ascend Acoustics Sierra 1 line. I have the piano black Sierra's in our great room, which is about the size of your room. They are beautiful and they sound awesome! They are not Martin Logan's mind you, but they present a much larger than they look sound stage and an excellent off-axis response.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Sonnie,
Are the bookshelf ML's supported by a competent sub a reasonable choice?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

How small is small? 15"x9"x12"?, 7"x5"x4"?


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

Something less than 36 inches high, 12 inches wide, depth doesn't matter.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Deleted previous post.

Totem Forest $3000/pair 36" H x 8" W x 10.5" D http://www.totemacoustic.com/us/products/columns/forest/reviews/
Totem Hawk $2300/pair 36" H x 6.75" W x 9.5" D http://www.totemacoustic.com/us/products/columns/hawk/reviews/
Totem Sttaf $1600/pair 35" H x 6.3" W x 9.5" D http://www.totemacoustic.com/us/products/columns/sttaf/reviews/


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

C'mon Jack... show him some speakers. Remember he owns Anthem gear. :bigsmile:



sgjr said:


> Sonnie,
> Are the bookshelf ML's supported by a competent sub a reasonable choice?


Actually ML does not have bookshelf speakers. IMO, I would not try to use any of their smaller speakers, which are more suited for wall mounting or to be used at a center or surrounds.

If you do not want to get into using stands, I would say the MTS-01 5.0 Full size speaker system would fit you nicely. Here's the Rosenut version...










I like the piano black myself.

With your size limits, you have plenty to choose from... do you have a spending limit or are you looking for whatever it takes?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I fully agree the SVS package is a great system.
ALso have a look at the B&W 600 series, Great bang for buck. The 684 Theater package Looks good and the towers are just one inch taller than your size restrictions.


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

Since you say you have the money and quality is object 1 with music listening in the majority (slightly), I would have to recommend the Paradigm "Signature S2 system". It's sound is absolutely staggering, and when compared with it's diminutive size; it makes it all the more mind blowing...expensive? Absolutely; and worth every single penny! Go here http://www.paradigm.com/en/reference/rec-systems-32-1-2-17.paradigm for a look. If you don't care for that, then my second would be the Usher BE-718, or as it's known: "The Tiny Dancer".
Cheers and good luck,
Konky.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

sgjr said:


> Am I asking too much of these small speakers to fill a room with really good sound supported by a very good sub?


Not at all. I’m using bookshelf speakers with a 6-1/2” woofer in a room that, including other areas open to it, totals 9000 cu. ft. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm curious about the height, especially for music. IME, 44" - 48" is much better because this will (most designs) get the tweeter at about ear level when seated. Of course you'd need to take into account your height and seating arrangements. 

You've gotten some great suggestions so far, here is mine (even though they are a couple inches taller);
2 RBH 1044-SE, great music speakers
1 RBH 441-SE, center
2 RBH 44-SE, surrounds
and an SVS SB12-Plus

This set-up would be very nice for your room. Plus you can get the speakers in one of 30 hardwood veneers and they'll blend in nicely with your decor and should please the wife. The quality of RBH speakers is exceptional. Your anthem gear should be a very good match, and the SVS sub should give you the lows without being too obtrusive.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

conchyjoe7 said:


> Since you say you have the money and quality is object 1 with music listening in the majority (slightly), I would have to recommend the Paradigm "Signature S2 system". It's sound is absolutely staggering, and when compared with it's diminutive size; it makes it all the more mind blowing...expensive? Absolutely; and worth every single penny! Go here http://www.paradigm.com/en/reference/rec-systems-32-1-2-17.paradigm for a look. If you don't care for that, then my second would be the Usher BE-718, or as it's known: "The Tiny Dancer".
> Cheers and good luck,
> Konky.


Might get some synergy with the Paradigms since they and Anthem are from the same company.


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

Might be a bit tall but otherwise the new DCM Time Windows are crazy good for the cash!


----------



## bone215 (Dec 15, 2006)

Revel makes nice small speakers.


----------

